

Fin - ch
http://dtrace.org/blogs/wesolows/

======
_delirium
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8816055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8816055)

------
camperman
The Sun is strong with this one.

"GNU/Linux has been written by people with no sense of smell, no concept of
architecture, and no ability to advance any large-scale piece of work."

The cathedral vs. the bazaar. Which do you think has won?

"And even if systemd were properly scoped and executed well, it would be only
a modest improvement on SMF… which has been running in production on illumos
for 10 years."

That's impressive. illumos has only existed for 5 years.

Perhaps the fact that the licensing and the ownership of the OS, the viability
and attitude of the company that developed it and of the company that took it
over has been a complete clusterfuck since 2005 might go some way towards
explaining why people aren't using it.

------
davekeck
Geez this wesolows guy seems bitter as hell. I guess it's helpful to have a
reference of what not to become as we grow older.

